# The witch is here ~ !!! now i can start !!!



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh Ladies 
what a very strange message to post but after waiting so so long and being on CD 49   My AF has now arrived which is eggcellent  ......... i will call the clinic tomorrow and start the ball rolling,

Thank you all so so much for your AF dances and positive wishes, it has worked !!, 
I'm so scared but am so pleased we are one step closer to being mummy & daddy,

Lots of love to you all 
Sara xxxxxx ​


----------



## fraochdiana (Oct 18, 2005)

Sara
Wishing you all the very best     
Best wishes
Heather
x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Good luck Sara      

Rachel x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for your good luck messages !! I have clinic tomorrow i phoned them at 7:10am hoping that dosent seem like i am a mad woman   i guess they are used to people calling them as soon as they open, 

i had a little bit of a nightmare about the injections and things but i'll cross that bridge i am having the pen thing to help me i'm sure once i have read all the tips and hints i will be ok   i'm just a wimp !!  

thanks again 
Sara xxxxx


----------



## Clare H (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Sara

I am on day 4 of my Burselin injections and i am taking them in my tummy, they don't really hurt 
but i've ruined two whire t shirts with tiny speckles of blood.
I suppose they wouldn't hurt so much if i had a bit of a love handle ha ha!
Try not to worry too much, x x x

Clare


----------

